

The Perils of Bootstrapping via Consulting | My Experience - skevvis
http://zviband.com/posts/the-perils-of-bootstrapping-via-consulting/

======
programminggeek
I would try and look at consulting and your business as two separate
things/projects. Consulting is consulting and product development is product
development.

The way I've tried to manage it is my day job is my day job and building
products is what I do at night or in my spare time. It takes longer but there
is a clean separation and it forces you to focus on the most important stuff
and less busy work.

